

HN Karma Broken?  - mrerrormessage
http://oi53.tinypic.com/9hjq8k.jpg
Screenshot taken at 12:23 Eastern time on May 2, 2011.
======
skymt
Looking at news.arc, the ranking algorithm includes a factor called
lightweight-factor if (among other things) the linked site is in a table
called "lightweights." I suspect that table includes nytimes.com. This is
because, according to the HN guidelines, "if they'd cover it on TV news, it's
probably off-topic."

As an aside, your post triggers the same behavior, as it's just a link to an
image.

------
allwein
Posting a random screenshot without giving any indication about what you
perceive to be the problem is probably not going to get much of a response.

------
mrerrormessage
How does an article with 71 points that's been up for 2 hours beat an article
with 300+ that has been up for 1 hour?

~~~
brudgers
Flagging. And Yes, I did.

